# Apps qui se téléchargent mais qui ne s'ouvrent pas



## Ponyo33 (29 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un iPad mini 3 acheté sur le refurb d'Apple. J'ai déjà passé une journée entière avec le SAV au téléphone, et après avoir renvoyé l'iPad comme demandé après échecs de toutes les méthodes de résolution de mon problème, ils me l'ont renvoyé aujourd'hui en me disant que les ingénieurs n'avaient trouvé aucun problème… c'est à rendre fou.

Je vous explique : lorsque je télécharge des applications et que je les lance, elles semblent s'ouvrir une demie-seconde puis se referment directement. Par exemple j'ai la page bleue de Twitter avec l'oiseau mais l'app va se refermer aussitôt. J'ai testé avec une bonne douzaine d'applications…

Le SAV m'a tout fait tester et retester, et en a conclus qu'il fallait que je contacte mon fournisseur d'accès (free) car il s'agirait d'une erreur de réseau… cependant nous avons un iPod touch qui fonctionne très bien (sans compter sur nos macBooks et iMac…)

Bien sûr les téléchargements fonctionnent ainsi que l'accès à internet.

La seule chose que je n'ai pas pu essayer c'est de me connecter sur un autre réseau voir si cela résoud le souci, apparemment c'est ce qui cloche puisque les techniciens n'ont pas trouvé de faille, eux…

Quelqu'un a-t-il la moindre idée de comment résoudre mon problème ? Un grand merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (30 Décembre 2015)

As tu testé ca sur un iPad sans aucune configuration sauf le WIFI ?


----------



## Ponyo33 (30 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

je ne suis pas sûre de comprendre la question… l'iPad est neuf, je l'ai simplement "allumé", j'ai donc dû choisir la langue et ce genre de choses qu'on nous demande avant de pouvoir accéder au menu principal.


----------



## Gwen (31 Décembre 2015)

OK, donc tu réponds à ma question, cet iPad ne peut avoir un souci venant d'une ancienne configuration. C'est très étrange et peut en effet dépendre de ton réseau, mais pas seulement.

As-tu essayé de redémarrer l'appareil et voir si les applications étaient totalement chargées et du coup fonctionnelles ?


----------



## Ponyo33 (31 Décembre 2015)

Les applis sont totalement chargées, et un redémarrage ne change rien


----------



## Ponyo33 (1 Janvier 2016)

Personne pour m'éclairer ? :'(


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Janvier 2016)

Ça semble quand même un problème materiel... Passe voir en Apple Store, la mère a eu un soucis sur un iPad du refurb, ils lui ont échangé directement...


----------



## Ponyo33 (2 Janvier 2016)

L'applestore étant à plus d'une heure et demie de voiture, j'aurais souhaité pouvoir éviter cela. Néanmoins si vous pensez que c'est l'unique solution…


----------



## joeGuillian (2 Janvier 2016)

As tu essayé de le passer en mode récupération et de le restaurer (comme nouvel iPad)? Cela peu peut être régler ton pb. 

Pour le passage en mode récupération il y a un tuto ici:  https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201263


----------



## Ponyo33 (3 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour JoeGuillian, oui nous avons fait cette manip avec le SAV au téléphone et cela n'a pas fonctionné…


----------

